# Celebrities and Their Burberry



## Fashiongirl23

This thread is on celebrities and their Burberry bags and accessories.


----------



## Fashiongirl23

I'm planning on posting more. If I can find more celebrities with their Burberry's I hope...


----------



## Cheryl24

Soap star Andrea Evans


----------



## mj805

i love jessica simpson's clutch, does anyone know where i can get it?  i looked at the website but can't seem to find it.


----------



## kallison

it's under their sale bags...not quite the same one (it has a brown strap, not white). it's only $219!


----------



## mj805

found it, thanks *kallison423.*


----------



## madzia

Fashiongirl23 said:


> Sienna Miller and her Burberry bag





Does anyone know what season this bag is from? I looked at the burberry site and didn't see this one, just the hobo...


----------



## superstar

Amanda Bynes w/ a burberry scarf


----------



## Ilovepurse007

LiLo & Burberry


----------



## angelgo03

Fashiongirl23 said:


> This is the type of Burberry clutch Bag that Jessica Simpson has. In the picture I posted. Jessica Simpson-Bag: Burberry Clutch. That's the one. I just wanted to post this is because of the picture that I post of her and her Bag you can't see it, very well sorry !


 
Super dee CUTE!!!! I wanna have one!


----------



## Lime

Cat Deeley carrying Manor bag.


----------



## theglamorous

Victoria beckham looks good.


----------



## prettyfit

Hey, can anyone tell me what is the name of the bag that fergie has on on the 2nd pict?? Thanks.. Can't wait to get one of it!!


----------



## .charlie

Ilovepurse007 said:


> LiLo & Burberry


 
why oh why.

this has just instantly cheapened this beautiful bag.
thank god she doesnt have the creamy colour though.


----------



## Feast of Purses

superstar said:


>


Ooooh-I have that burberry shawl/wrap Jessica is carrying-Its really very practical!


----------



## chihiro

I love Jessica Alba's rainboots! Does anyone know where I can find them?


----------



## KamiD

Fashiongirl23 said:


> Fergie


anyone know the name of this bag??

i love it!


----------



## simpleplan

chihiro said:


> I love Jessica Alba's rainboots! Does anyone know where I can find them?


i saw them b4 Christmas at the Burb outlet for $65.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ woah!  i need to check my burberry outlets!


----------



## OG_Baby

Jennifer Hudson





Star Tracks - Wednesday, March 7, 2006 | HER DAY | Jennifer Hudson : People.com


----------



## Chaneller

Celebs with BB scarves


----------



## Summer Breeze

I hate Fergie, but love the bag! Sienna Miller's is really cute too.


----------



## Lisasbags

Jennifer Hudson Is so cute


----------



## shopping lady

great pics!


----------



## i love bags

superstar said:


>


She looks like awesome!


----------



## venetiakim

great pics!anyone have more?


----------



## kittyrong

Fashiongirl23 said:


> Sienna Miller and her Burberry bag


 

WOW sienna...great bag choice there


----------



## kittyrong

woooo...the manor bag looks good no matter what color...


----------



## venetiakim

kittyrong said:


> woooo...the manor bag looks good no matter what color...


true!!!


----------



## Elysia

Wow...Victoria has a great bag.


----------



## socalgem

kittyrong said:


> woooo...the manor bag looks good no matter what color...



That is one of my fave bags.


----------



## carolinagal113

Christina Ag and her scarf! Pretty colors, but a kinda old picture. 
http://fabsugar.com/140084


----------



## LVobsessed415

can anyone name fergies bag. I want one.


----------



## melopuff

I agree Fergie's bag is gorgeous!


----------



## ver1982

I'm drooling over this Beaton silver python bag! Actually I love all versions of Beaton, but this one is TDF!


----------



## Lime

*Dita Von Teese carrying Burberry Manor Bag!*
*

 

 

 

*


----------



## theglamorous

I love Dita Von Teeses manor bags.


----------



## lightblue84

Kelly Carlson


----------



## Elysia

Lime said:


> *Dita Von Teese carrying Burberry Manor Bag!*



Nice bag and the dress looks great too. 
She owns some amazing pieces and I usually admire her style.


----------



## OG_Baby

Suri Cruise





People.com (Star Tracks, August 2, 2007)


----------



## to_the_nines

Too cute!!!


----------



## maryg1

I love Dita's outfit!


----------



## dudeiambored

Sewon said:


>


very cute


----------



## shopping lady

Fashiongirl23 said:


> Sienna Miller and her Burberry bag


i love this bag!


----------



## maryg1

Lime said:


> Cat Deeley carrying Manor bag.


Is this the patent leather one?


----------



## beastofthefields

Nelly Furtado with Burberry coat.


----------



## beastofthefields

Elizabeth Hurley
Dita Von Teese


----------



## superstar

Ashley Tisdale with a burberry scarf


----------



## chalovubagu

Fergie with one of most beautiful Burberry bag ever!
Sorry, but I don´t know the name of that bag...





















Fergie with BB nova check shorts - lovely, isn´t it?


----------



## honeybeez

fergie's bag is so nice. 
does anyone know the name??


----------



## superstar

VB


----------



## superstar




----------



## socalgem

Loving the shorts Fergie has on.


----------



## superstar

Tia Mowry w/ burberry scarf.


----------



## taco

Cameron Diaz with the bag I am in serious LUST with  
 She needs to give that beauty to me right now :boxing:




http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/5962/wenn5052340ry2.jpg


----------



## Moniq

Cameron Diaz


----------



## babecakes

charlize theron (right).


----------



## chalovubagu

Hilary Duff with Burberry Tote.
The bag is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## RoseMary

katherine heigl with jacket:


----------



## lightblue84

RoseMary said:


> katherine heigl with jacket:



AND SHOES!


----------



## Roxana

Some Manor's carried by Dita von Teese and L.Lohan and the Ashcombe clutch by S.Miller...


----------



## Love my Chloe

This is the first celebrity I have seen photographed carrying this super expensive "IT" bag.  I have only seen the smaller version in pictures, but supposedly this is the large black Burberry Warrior bag.  What do you think???


----------



## toiletduck

Oh! I saw it in the shop and it's quite nice!  Looks smaller than the one on her shoulder...but she's REALLY tiny in person.  If I remember right, this bag retails for like, USD 20,000 or something!


----------



## Love my Chloe

toiletduck said:


> Oh! I saw it in the shop and it's quite nice! Looks smaller than the one on her shoulder...but she's REALLY tiny in person. If I remember right, this bag retails for like, USD 20,000 or something!


 
If that was the price of the smaller version then what's the price of the one she is carrying???


----------



## flower71

eeekksss!!i no like, and that price tag is outrageous!!only my opinion...


----------



## toiletduck

Love my Chloe said:


> If that was the price of the smaller version then what's the price of the one she is carrying???



I think that's the price of the larger one.  I saw that one in a magazine along with the price.  I didn't bother looking at the price for the one in the shop


----------



## mudkipz

I can never imagine myself carrying this bag!!


----------



## valerieteo

toiletduck said:


> Oh! I saw it in the shop and it's quite nice!  Looks smaller than the one on her shoulder...but she's REALLY tiny in person.  If I remember right, this bag retails for like, *USD 20,000* or something!



that price is for alligator hide with metal studs.. for the normal calf leather with metal studs i believe it retails for $3000+ small size and without studs for 1695 according to burberry online


----------



## toiletduck

valerieteo said:


> that price is for alligator hide with metal studs.. for the normal calf leather with metal studs i believe it retails for $3000+ small size and without studs for 1695 according to burberry online



ohhhhhhh!! in THAT case, I might go have a look today!


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## pursemma

lightblue84 said:


>


 
OMG I was about to post this photo but you made it first....it's the warrior bag isn't? It's so beautifull and the manor.....


----------



## karo

Paris Hilton


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## lightblue84




----------



## venetiakim

:coolpics:


----------



## sus_squints

Love The Manor Bag!


----------



## novablue

lightblue84 said:


>


 
The bag is beautiful.  Um... so are the shoes. Does anyone know who makes the shoes?


----------



## sus_squints

I agree!! this bag is TDF!!!!


----------



## IFFAH

My favorite color is cream & white...the warrior is so dreamy! i really want one!


----------



## lightblue84

RIHANNA


----------



## Raffaluv

Hi - Not sure if this has been posted before but I happened to come across it this morn 

Katherine Heigl 

(also j brand jeans, sorry I couldnt cut them out)


----------



## Free81

chalovubagu said:


> Fergie with one of most beautiful Burberry bag ever!
> Sorry, but I don´t know the name of that bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fergie with BB nova check shorts - lovely, isn´t it?



Who knows name of this bag?


----------



## Roxana

^No one seems to know, it remains an unsolved mystery


----------



## Roxana

Katie and Suri in Burberry. How cute...


----------



## lvstratus

I want to much the warrior bag Blake has! It's to die for!


----------



## iAMGLAMOUR

luvpurses24 said:


> Soap star Andrea Evans


 i have the same bag lol


----------



## Charmed05

Older pic from the Gucci thread:


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

^ not a good look. loooks like a hot mess.


----------



## Missy M

I love this bag. But I never see anything this stylish in the stores...











http://hubpages.com/hub/Become-Empowered


----------



## Charmed05

View attachment 584968

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## brightspot23

anne hathaway with a burberry coat

cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2008/12/hathaway-feeding/anne-hathaway-feeding-america-06.jpg


----------



## deelaa

kim kardashian


----------



## manders1

i love burberry!


----------



## LiLyBoO

Lime said:


> *Victoria Beckham carrying The Burberry Manor bag!*


 
i love that bag!


----------



## handbag_fetish

Kim Kardashian leaving the Burberry store in Beverly Hills.


----------



## novablue

Even their shopping bag is nice looking. 



handbag_fetish said:


> Kim Kardashian leaving the Burberry store in Beverly Hills.


----------



## amusic20

Brad Pitt with Burberry messenger bag


----------



## Dolly6637

Love his messenger and the color combo!


----------



## bextasy

love vic with that bag! thats what made me get mine last year lol


----------



## amusic20

Cameron Diaz with Burberry scarf


----------



## amusic20

Blake Lively with Burberry umbrella


----------



## J.G.D.

Cameron Diaz with a Burberry Knight Purse:


----------



## IFFAH

Hong Kong actress, Wei-Shao


----------



## phalaenopsis

Rachel Bilson


----------



## shesnochill

WHAT BAG IS THIS?!?!?!


----------



## hobogirl77

thats the studded knight satchel


----------



## airborne

...and mine is coming this TUESDAY ...YAY!!


----------



## airborne

Love my Chloe said:


> This is the first celebrity I have seen photographed carrying this super expensive "IT" bag. I have only seen the smaller version in pictures, but supposedly this is the large black Burberry Warrior bag. What do you think???


 


OMGosh! I want this bag where can I find it??? I need it, I WANT IT ...HELP somebody.


----------



## shesnochill

hobogirl77 said:


> thats the studded knight satchel



thank you


----------



## hobogirl77

talena you have to please post pics!


----------



## airborne

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=812997&d=1246278762





hobogirl77 said:


> talena you have to please post pics!


 

where can I find it?? Is it still avail?  THaaankss!


----------



## Old

if any store has it, it would be the outlets im sure they went on sale last winter.


----------



## CivicGirl

Jessica Alba and her Burberry Manor


----------



## CivicGirl

More of Jessica Alba with her manor bag:


----------



## purseprincess32

Neat bag! Jessica's baby is soo cute!


----------



## UFC

Love the Jessica Alba pics!


----------



## juliannababe

love her bag


----------



## Lime

Victoria Beckham wearing a coat from S/S10:


----------



## amethyst84

Lime - thanks for that post.

The trench on Victoria Beckham is absolutely amazing!


----------



## purseprincess32

That trench coat/dress is amazing.


----------



## jum

Wow! the coat trench on VB is tdf! does anyone know the price and if they are available in stores?  tia


----------



## tuna lala

I saw that coat (or a similar one) in Manhattan. I think it's on 57th street.


----------



## birkin101

Shearling coat


----------



## birkin101

Another one on a model far left, I was searching for it everywhere..... so luxurious!!!!


----------



## birkin101

A couple more


----------



## lightdays

I love Burberry clothing. I'm not usually a fan of the clothes by purse designers, but Burberry's amazing.


----------



## jayd23

lightdays said:


> I love Burberry clothing. I'm not usually a fan of the clothes by purse designers, but Burberry's amazing.



IMO...burberry is first and foremost a clothing line...they are the inventors of the trench coat after all 

My burberry collection consists of probably 90% clothing!


----------



## birkin101

Unfortunately I only discovered it only now. Not a big fan of trench coats, but the rest of the clothing line is really impessive!!!


----------



## luvall

Lime said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing a coat from S/S10:


 

anyone seen this coat in retail stores other than boutiques? i want a size 38 but the boutiques sold out of them... i am wondering if neiman marcus ,,saks or nordstrom may have it. help~~~~thanks


----------



## gemrock

i prefer the runway model's belt with this trenchcoat, it seems to work better than just the coat belt.


----------



## si_kelinci

Lady Gaga

http://tweetphoto.com/9910338


----------



## hobogirl77

ONE MORE PIC OF NIKKI AND HER "STUD"

http://www.thebaglady.tv/2008/10/galleries/handbag_hero_ni_1.php?pic=6


----------



## airborne

I have the burberry knight studded bag.luv it!


----------



## thenurse

I saw this in a magazine a long time ago I just fell in love with both the dress and Miss Watson.  And the shoes.. If I am lucky I will find them during the sales this summer.


----------



## IFFAH

*Michelle Chia*, Singapore Actress @ Star Awards 2010 Grand Ceremony


----------



## IFFAH

*Fann Wong*, Singapore Actress


----------



## jane_k

Zhi Ling, Lim.
Taiwanese Actress/Model.

Burberry Prorsum


----------



## terite

Close enough.


----------



## beastofthefields

Emma Watson in her Burberry Sport white winter coat.  I think she has a Burberry scarf on here too......but not sure how visible it is in these pics!


----------



## James189

If I can find more celebrities with their Burberry's I hope...


----------



## jennarae86

Here is Lindsay Lohan with the bag & scarf I am in love with

The studded metallic leather bowling bag


----------



## icalledinsickto

Where can I get this? or what model/ref. no is this?

I want to know the dimensions of this


----------



## Otto

super!


----------



## Otto

so pretty


----------



## DisCo

Rachel Bilson with Burberry dress


----------



## DisCo

Jennifer Aniston with a Burberry clutch


----------



## DisCo

Gwyneth Paltrow and Cameron Diaz both wearing Burberry coat


----------



## DisCo

Rachel Bilson + Kellie Pickler


----------



## ketti

victoria backham with burbery bag


----------



## jennarae86

ketti said:


> victoria backham with burbery bag


In Britney Spear's new video Till The World Ends she is wearing a studded leather jacket from Burberry Prorsum

http://www.vevo.com/watch/britney-spears/till-the-world-ends/USZM21100055


----------



## McKinney80

DisCo said:


> Jennifer Aniston with a Burberry clutch


 

Love the clutch AND the dress!


----------



## McKinney80

DisCo said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow and Cameron Diaz both wearing Burberry coat


 
I have to have that coat; it is super cute!


----------



## steven300

Fergie and Amanda Bynes


----------



## Luv Purses

lightblue84 said:


> Kelly Carlson



I want that hat!


----------



## Jaded81

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley - I need that bag!!


----------



## Mydearrabbit

Some pictures could not show.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

lightblue84 said:


> Kelly Carlson



Since when was this Kelly Carlson, oh whoops never mind 
my fault
Carlson lol whoever in the world that is


----------



## Flip88

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley - I need that bag!!



It is gorgeous isn't it!


----------



## Aegean Delight

*Turkish celebrities*


----------



## Jahpson

Omg, the lady in the black dress and croc clutch looks absolutely divine!


----------



## fumi

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley in Burberry suit for Burberry Body event


----------



## fumi

Rosie looking absolutely stunning in Burberry gowns


----------



## fumi

Rosie carrying a gorgeous black Burberry bag


----------



## fumi

Rosie in that gorgeous Burberry trench coat


----------



## fumi

Head to toe in Burberry


----------



## fumi

Rosie and her orange Burberry


----------



## fumi




----------



## fumi

Blake Lively in Burberry trench


----------



## plumaplomb

fumi said:


>



Someone PLEEEEEEASE PM me the ID of this snakeskin print scarf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rimi Sen - indian actress


----------



## cologne

Jessica Alba


----------



## airborne

amazing bag


----------



## birkin girl

cologne said:


> Jessica Alba



Can anyone tell me what this bag is....?


----------



## fumi

Emma Watson


----------



## IsaParis

fumi said:


> Emma Watson



I love love love this bag


----------



## airborne

me too, its one of my all time favorite made by Burberry, this bag caused me to love other Burberry bags


----------



## lucrezia333

fumi said:


> Emma Watson



I have both the 2 sizes made by Burberry, love them!


----------



## Banchee

Feast of Purses said:


> Ooooh-I have that burberry shawl/wrap Jessica is carrying-Its really very practical!



Same... Agreed!


----------



## balenciaga.love

Miranda Kerr


----------



## Notorious Pink

cologne said:
			
		

> Jessica Alba



Love her jacket! What is it?


----------



## Babagou

fumi said:


> Emma Watson


I love this bag get one NOW!!!


----------



## Babagou

fumi said:


> Rosie carrying a gorgeous black Burberry bag


 love that bag


----------



## Babagou

DisCo said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow and Cameron Diaz both wearing Burberry coat


 
I love it its timeless


----------



## redandshiny

fumi said:


> Emma Watson



Soo chic. Love how casual but badass this is.


----------



## ujili

fumi said:
			
		

> Rosie carrying a gorgeous black Burberry bag



Can you help identify the name of that Burberry bag?


----------



## Leatherforever

DisCo said:
			
		

> Rachel Bilson with Burberry dress



Does anyone know the name of this dress?


----------



## Bag2gal

love the trench blake lively is wearing!! so different!


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley credit: justjared


----------



## ujili

Brad Pritt in his discontinued Burberry Brit Messenger Bag. I SAW IT AND REGRET NOT BUYING IT BECAUSE NOW I WANT IT AND EVERYWHERE I CHECK, ITS SOLD OUT!!!!


----------



## viajesen1

This is the type of Burberry clutch Bag that Jessica Simpson has. In the picture I posted. Jessica Simpson-Bag: Burberry Clutch. That's the one. I just wanted to post this is because of the picture that I post of her and her Bag you can't see it, very well sorry !


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

This thread has died...


----------



## dfry

Matt Smith in Burberry Coat
Credit:  instyle.co.uk


----------



## bobobob

Cara Delavigne  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Romeo Beckham


----------



## dfry

Sandrine Pinna


----------



## dfry

David, Romeo, Brooklyn, and Cruz Beckham all in Burberry.
Credit:  dailybeast


----------



## dfry

Romeo and Harper Beckham.


----------



## dfry

Romeo Beckham in Burberry ad campaign.
Credit:  huffingtonpost and dailymail.co.uk


----------



## dfry

Amanda Seyfried in Burberry Coat


----------



## bobobob

Harry Styles wearing FW 2013 print shirt


----------



## bobobob

Harry Treadaway


----------



## bobobob

Orlando Bloom


----------



## bobobob

Tinie Tempah attends Burberry Prorsum show as part of Milan Fashion Week Menswear Autumn/Winter 2013 on January 12, 2013 in Milan, Italy.  credits: zimbio and style.com


----------



## bobobob

Suri Cruise wearing Burberry Kids dress credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Adele in Burberry gown


----------



## dfry

Keira Knightley in Burberry Prorsum gown
Credit: fashionrollcall


----------



## dfry

Keira Knightley in Burberry Prorsum dress and shoes
Credit: fashionscanner


----------



## dfry

Victoria Beckham wearing Burberry leather jacket, lace body, and make-up.
Credit: elleuk.com


----------



## dfry

Mila Kunis wearing Burberry Prorsum in March 2013 InStyle Magazine 
Credit: backseatstylers


----------



## dfry

Dakota Fanning wearing Burberry Prorsum dress in March 2013 Glamour Magazine


----------



## dfry

Monica Bellucci wearing Burberry Prorsum in February 2013 Vanity Fair Spain
Credit: stylefrizz


----------



## dfry

Romeo Beckham and Edie Campbell


----------



## dfry

Kim Basinger


----------



## dfry

Nieves Alvarez wearing Burberry in all three pics


----------



## dfry

Thandie Newton in Burberry boots


----------



## dfry

Natalia Vodianova wears Burberry Prorsum silk satin coat in March 2013 W Magazine


----------



## dfry

Anne Hathaway in Burberry gown at BAFTA Awards


----------



## dfry

Eddie Redmayne in Burberry suit at BAFTA Awards


----------



## dfry

Abbie Heath wearing Burberry Prorsum in L'officiel Singapore 
Credit fahiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Damian Lewis in Burberry suit at BAFTAS


----------



## dfry

Jeremy Irvine Burberry suit
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift wearing Burberry in March 2013 Elle Magazine


----------



## dfry

Diplo wearing Burberry shirt
credit style.mtv.com


----------



## dfry

Ed Sheeran in Burberry suit at the Grammys 
Credit redcarpet-fashionawards


----------



## cocosapphire

Amy Childs


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Lawrence wearing Burberry coat


----------



## dfry

Dev Patel wearing a Burberry suit


----------



## dfry

Marion Cotillard wearing Burberry boots


----------



## dfry

Helen McCrory and Damion Lewis both wearing Burberry


----------



## bobobob

Freida Pinto arrives to attend the Burberry Prorsum show during London Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2013/14 at on February 18, 2013 in London, England. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Pendleton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Gabriella Wilde  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora, Kate Beckinsale, and Michelle Dockery credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Anna Wintour credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne on the runway


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni in Burberry lace coat 
Credit theblondsalad


----------



## dfry

Romeo Beckham


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni with Burberry coat and bag
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Tinie Tempah


----------



## dfry

Melanie Laurent


----------



## dfry

Donna Air
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Zayn and Harry of One Direction are wearing Burberry
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Rafe Spall
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Ed Sheeran attends the Brit Awards
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley  credit: zimbio


----------



## snikle72

Cheryl24 said:


> Soap star Andrea Evans


I love the Nova check. I heard they have discontinued it. Can anyone verify that for me? Thanks


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley for Vogue Spain March 2013


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Kim Hee-Sun attends the Burberry Prorsum show during London Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2013/14 at on February 18, 2013 in London, England. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Taiwanese socialite Aimee Sun attends the Burberry Prorsum show during London Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2013/14 at on February 18, 2013 in London, England. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Zhao Wei attends the Burberry Prorsum show during London Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2013/14 at on February 18, 2013 in London, England. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## dfry

Isabeli Fontana wearing Burberry in Vogue Latin Americas March 2013 (last two pictures in Burberry peep-toes)
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr in Burberry dress


----------



## dfry

Adele at the Oscars


----------



## dfry

Adele in another Burberry dress (changed three times during the Oscars)
Credit dailymail.co.uk


----------



## dfry

Ajak Deng wearing Burberry in Spring Summer 2013 French Revue de Modes 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Emma Stone


----------



## dfry

Sofía Vergara wearing Burberry coat 
Credit outidentifier


----------



## dfry

Heidi Mount wearing Burberry in March 2013 Elle 
Credit thestylewatcher


----------



## dfry

Kristen McMenamy Burberry trench in W Magazine 
Credit thestylewatcher


----------



## dfry

Kate Beckinsale wearing Burberry coat 
Credit outfitidentifier


----------



## dfry

Liu Wen in March 2013 Vogue Australia


----------



## dfry

Wang Xiao wearing Burberry shirt in March 2013 Elle


----------



## dfry

Kourtney Kardashian with baby Penelope


----------



## dfry

Alexandra Tomlinson in March 2013 Marie Claire UK


----------



## dfry

Aline Weber in March 2013 Vogue Australia


----------



## dfry

Carolina Thaler wearing Burberry in March 2013 L'Officiel Paris 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni 
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Delfine Bafort wearing Burberry in March 2013 Vogue Netherlands


----------



## dfry

Rianne Ten Haken wearing Burberry in March 2013 Elle Spain


----------



## dfry

Michelle Williams at the London premiere of Oz The Great And Powerful


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne in Feb 2013 W Magazine 
Credit fashioneditorials


----------



## dfry

Coco Rocha in March 2013 Elle Ukraine 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Jessica Pare in March 2013 InStyle US


----------



## dfry

Yumi Lambert in March 2013 Jalouse 
Credit fashioneditorials


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne is the new face of Burberry fragrance, Body Tender
Credit fashionloving


----------



## dfry

Lais Ribeiro in Feb 2013 L'Officiel France


----------



## dfry

Malgosia Bela in February 2013 Vogue Korea 
Credit fashioneditorials and visualoptimism


----------



## dfry

Kanye West in Spring 2013 L'Officiel Hommes
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Heidi Mount in Feb 2013 Elle Russia 
Credit modelsrule


----------



## dfry

R&B singer, Miguel
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Constance Jablonski in Spring 2013 V Magazine 
Credit sandinthecity


----------



## dfry

Ophelie Rupp wearing Burberry Prorsum swimsuit in March 2013 Vogue Germany
Credit sandinthecity


----------



## dfry

Alexandra Hochguertel in March 2013 Cosmopolitan Spain


----------



## dfry

Shanina Shaik in March 2013 Harper's Bazaar Australia


----------



## dfry

Anja Rubik in March 2013 Vogue Paris


----------



## dfry

Selena Gomez wearing Burberry shoes
Credit redcarpet-fashionawards


----------



## dfry

Anja Rubik
Credit glamourmagazine


----------



## dfry

Sui He in March 2013 Harpers Bazar China 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Romeo Beckham in more Burberry ads 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Eddie Redmayne and Cara Delevingne in Burberry ads from last year that had not been posted 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Tye Sokkuan in Burberry for Vulture March 2013 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Priyanka Chopra in March 2013 Vogue India 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Saif Ali Khan wearing Burberry on cover Jan 2013 GQ India 
Credit stylemeindia


----------



## dfry

Sridevi covers Jan 2013 L'Officiel India 
Credit stylemeindia


----------



## dfry

Will.i.am wearing Burberry Studded Gloves 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Daisy Lowe in Feb 2013 Yo Dona Spain 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Elza Luijendijk in Feb 2013 Vogue Australia 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Theres Alexandersson in March 2013 Vogue Netherlands 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Valery Kaufman wearing Burberry in March 2013 Vogue Brazil 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Anne Marie Van Dijk in April 2013 Marie Claire 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Saki Asamiya in April 2013 Vogue Japan 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift 
Credit taylorswiftstyle


----------



## dfry

Viktoriya Sasonkina in March 2013 Marie Claire Italy 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Lilberty Ross wearing Burberry in March 14, 2013 EDIT 
Credit net-a-porter


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr in April 2013 Vogue Australia 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Nastya Kusakina in March 2013 Dazed and Confused UK
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Carrie Underwood wearing Burberry jacket
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Alyona Subbotina in April 2013 L'Officiel Paris 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

January Jones in Spring 2013 Vs. Magazine
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift with Burberry Prorsum coat and Burberry bag 
Credit taylorswiftstyle


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne and Eddie Redmayne Burberry ad
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne in the Burberry photo booth in Paris 2013


----------



## dfry

Anna Wintour wearing Burberry feather trench 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Wang Xiao in April 2013 Vogue China 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Karolina Kurkova wearing Burberry Prorsum in April 2013 Vogue Germany 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Carola Remer covers French Revue de Modes Spring 2013 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Carnie Wilson
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley in Burberry sunglasses
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## dfry

Isla Fisher wearing Burberry on cover of April 2013 Fashion Magazine 
Credit outfitid


----------



## dfry

Hilary Duff wearing Burberry shoes 
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## Basuki

Kelly Chen (HK Pop Queen) with her Gladstone bag


----------



## dfry

Dita von Teese with Burberry clutch
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Lawrence wearing a Burberry coat
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Anne Hathaway wearing a Burberry coat.
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Blake Lively wearing a Burberry coat.
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain wearing a Burberry trench.
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne in March 2013 Vogue UK photographed by Mario Testino 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Scarlett Johansson wearing Burberry in Feb 2013 Elle UK 
Credit outfitid and smartologie


----------



## dfry

Catherine McNeil  wearing Burberry in May 2013 Vogue Japan 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni in Burberry wedges
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Jessica Pitti in April 2013 Elle Italy 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Romeo Beckham and Cara Delevingne in new Burberry ad 
Credit telegraph.co.uk


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne wore Burberry to the British Fashion Awards last year.  
Credit graziadaily


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne wore Burberry to the Evening Standard Theawter Awards last year. 
Credit graziadaily


----------



## dfry

Daphne Groeneveld wearing Burberry Prorsum in The Sunday Times Style March 31, 2013
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni wearing Burberry coat.  
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

David Beckham wearing Burberry Prorsum Virgin Wool Blend Top Coat 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing a Burberry Prorsum distressed suede biker jacket
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Anne Hathaway wearing Burberry cape at Les Misérables after party in London
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne head-to-toe in Burberry at the world premiere of Anna Karenina in London
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni wearing Burberry Prorsum coat and wedge shoes.  
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni wearing Burberry Prorsum booties.  
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Simon-Woods and Christopher Bailey (Chief Creative Officer, Burberry), both in Burberry at the 58th London Evening Standard Theatre Awards
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Tinie Tempah Wearing Burberry at The London Evening Standard Theatre Awards 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Felicity Jones at the 58th London Evening Standard Theatre Awards 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Damian Lewis wearing Burberry suit at The 58th London Evening Standard Theatre Awards 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Jourdan Dunn wearing Burberry Prorsum at the 58th London Evening Standard Theatre Awards 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Luke Treadaway wearing Burberry suit at The 58th London Evening Standard Theatre Awards 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain wearing purple Burberry trench.
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Soo Joo Burberry in May 2013 Harper's Bazaar Australia 
Credit papuatattoo


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni wearing Burberry Prorsum booties. 
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Rita Ora wearing Burberry Prorsum Men's Bicolour Metallic Bomber jacket at Bridget Kelly's birthday part in NYC.  
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Olga Kurylenko wore a Burberry gown to Hollywood premiere of Oblivion.
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Burberry sunglasses in Silverlake, CA
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## dfry

Emily Blunt covers May 2013 InStyle US 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Gwen Stefani is wearing a Burberry belt according to outfitid
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Sienna Miller in Burberry trench and her boyfriend Tom Sturridge in Burberry suit at the opening night of the new play 'Orphans' on Broadway 
Credit rcfa and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Coco Rocha in Burberry Prorsum for Glass Spring 2013 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Selena Gomez wearing Burberry Zip Detail Trench to the Late Show with David Letterman and earlier in the day after a radio appearance April 24 2013 
Credit justjared and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Cheryl Cole wearing Burberry Prorsum jacket at the theatre in London April 27 
Credit starstyle and thesun.co.uk


----------



## dfry

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Burberry sunglasses at LAX April 30
Credit justjared and starstyle


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne wore Burberry at the Great Gatsby premiere at the 2013 Cannes Film Festival 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne covers the June 2013 issue of Vogue China 
Credit thestylewatcher


----------



## dfry

Gwyneth Paltrow wearing Burberry in June 2013 Glamour UK 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Tom Sturridge and Sienna Miller both in Burberry at the 2013 Met Gala in NY, with the theme, "Punk"
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne wore Burberry at the 2013 Met Gala, where the theme was "Punk"
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Rita Ora wore a Burberry Prorsum Purple Metallic Trench Coat while greeting fans outside of Café de Paris in London May 23
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## ricardogibbs

Cheryl24 said:


> Soap star Andrea Evans


looks great  catalogues bad credit rating


----------



## dfry

Sienna Miller wore Burberry at the Up2Us Gala at Tribeca Rooftop in New York City June 4 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Naomi Watts wore Burberry Prorsum at the Up2Us Gala at Tribeca Rooftop in New York City June 4 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Carrie Underwood Burberry Prorsum in June 2013 Marie Claire US 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Lily Collins wore Burberry Prorsum in July 2013 Glamour
Credit glamour


----------



## dfry

Sienna Miller wore Burberry Prorsum at Just Like a Woman Screening June 5 in New York City 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne wore Burberry pants, shoes, and clutch at the 2013 Glamour Women of the Year Awards in London, England on June 4.
Then, carried her Burberry wedge shoes the next morning.
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne wore a Burberry Prorsum Cashmere Dog Print sweater in London June 5 
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Candice Swanepoel wore Burberry Prorsum in June 2013 Vogue, Australia 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Chris Martin wore a Burberry suit while going to Club LouLou in London after he performed at the The Ormeley Dinner June 6.  
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Amy Adams wore Burberry Prorsum skirt in July 2013 Elle UK 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Gisele Bundchen wore a Burberry Prorsum skirt in June 2013 Vogue Italia 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Sienna Miller wore Burberry Prorsum with Tom Sturridge and his mom, Phoebe Nicholls, at the 2013 Tony Awards held at Radio City Music Hall on June 9 in New York City 
Credit justjared


----------



## Kriss

superstar said:


> Amanda Bynes w/ a burberry scarf
> 
> entimg.msn.com/i/gal/AmandaBynes/AmandaBynes23887_400.jpg


I have this one in blue. Great quality. Use ALWAYS dry cleaning. It's a Burberry and you don't want to wash it in the washing machine like my neighbour did. What a mess, poor girl... ))


----------



## smallq8

Amanda Bynes w/ a burberry scarf is really awesome looks. whrer can i find it and also want to buy one.

suggest please.


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Serena Williams


----------



## dfry

Michelle wore a Burberry trench coat when the Obamas landed in Ireland on June 17, 2013.
Credit mrs-o


----------



## dfry

Maria Sharapova attended the annual pre-Wimbledon party held at Kensington Roof Gardens in London on June 20.
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Serena Williams wore a Burberry dress and sandals at the annual pre-Wimbledon party held at Kensington Roof Gardens in London on June 20.
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Laura Robson head-to-toe Burberry at the annual pre-Wimbledon party held at Kensington Roof Gardens in London on June 20.
Credit rcfa and becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Cindy Crawford wore Burberry Prorsum in June 2013 Harper's Bazaar Spain
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Sienna Miller and fiance Tom Sturridge in the Burberry Autumn/Winter 2013 Campaign
Credit justjared, telegraph.co.uk, and elle


----------



## dfry

Will.I.Am wore Burberry Prorsum studded shirt at LAX on June 26 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Michelle Dockery wore a Burberry optical-python print leather dress at the 2013 Met Gala, where the theme was 'Punk' held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on May 6 in New York City 
Credit justjared


----------



## bobobob

Actress Blake Lively attends the 'Turbo' New York Premiere at AMC Loews Lincoln Square on July 9, 2013 in New York City.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Claire Danes


----------



## bobobob

Actress Hayley Atwell attends the Marvel One-Shot Comic Con screening on July 19, 2013 in San Diego, California.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora wearing Burberry Prorsum FW 2013 skirt


----------



## bobobob

Mollie King zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Caroline Flack


----------



## bobobob

Elisabetta Canalis zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mollie King


----------



## diana27arvi

Love this!!! Blake looks stunning!


----------



## bobobob

Harry Styles zimbio


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## tiffkat2000

Lime said:


> *Victoria Beckham carrying The Burberry Manor bag!*


love it!


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Elle Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham


----------



## bobobob

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Actor Tom Felton (L) and girlfriend Jade Olivia attend the Fox Searchlight TIFF Party during the 2013 Toronto International Film Festival at Spice Route on September 7, 2013 in Toronto, Canada. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Actress Naomie Harris attend "Mandela: Long Walk To Freedom" Press Conference during the 2013 Toronto International Film Festival at TIFF Bell Lightbox on September 8, 2013 in Toronto, Canada.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Saoirse Ronan (left)


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Paloma Faith


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Ariel Lin


----------



## steph22

Donna Air


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Claire Danes


----------



## bobobob

Penelope Disick


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Gao Yuanyuan


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## bobobob

Ophelia Lovibond zimbio


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## bobobob

Lee Bo-Young wearing Resort 2014 gown


----------



## steph22

Dannii Minogue


----------



## bobobob

Kate Bosworth zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sienna Miller celebrity-gossip


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## bobobob

Dannii Minogue


----------



## bobobob

Paloma Faith


----------



## bobobob

Avril Lavigne


----------



## coco_kelly

steph22 said:


> Donna Air
> 
> View attachment 2334823


 

A perfect styling!


----------



## bobobob

Kate Bosworth


----------



## lvchanelboy

Britney Spears


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## iceshiva

bobobob said:


> Kate Bosworth



lately i saw a lot of this bag


----------



## bobobob

Peyton List (sweater)


----------



## bobobob

Suki Waterhouse zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Alyssa Milano zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Isla Fisher


----------



## bobobob

Alice Eve zimbio


----------



## HotRedBag

Burberry is one of my favorite brands!


----------



## bobobob

Dannii Minogue


----------



## bobobob

Idris Elba


----------



## bobobob

Naomie Harris (clutch)


----------



## bobobob

Jared Leto


----------



## bobobob

Sienna Miller & Tom Sturridge


----------



## bobobob

Beyonce


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence (jacket)


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence (coat)


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Naomie Harris


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kanye West (coat)


----------



## bobobob

Kanye West


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## LHR10

Love is coat


----------



## lavender_mist

love it!


----------



## bobobob

Sienna Miller


----------



## bobobob

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## bobobob

British actress Daisy Bevan twitter/burberry


----------



## bobobob

Tinie Tempah twitter/burberry


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Bower twitter/burberry


----------



## bobobob

Suki Waterhouse twitter/burberry


----------



## bobobob

British actress Crush Jumbo twitter/burberry


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts


----------



## bobobob

Felicity Jones


----------



## gmora

bobobob said:


> Kanye West


Nice purse, too.


----------



## bobobob

Paloma Faith


----------



## bobobob

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Campbell Bower


----------



## bobobob

Tinie Tempeh


----------



## dfry

Goldie Hawn, Julia Roberts, and Gwyneth Paltrow (who wore a Burberry dress) to the 2014 Sean Penn & Friends Help Haiti Home Gala benefiting J/P HRO on January 11 in Beverly Hills, Calif. 
Credit justjared


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Chan


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Chan zimbio


----------



## snobbyshopper

Not crazy about the bags but my cashmere nova check scarf is everything to me.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^^ I love Gwyneth's white dress!


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Tanya Burr


----------



## steph22

Paloma Faith


----------



## fjfe

Found this very interesting about Burberry and celebrities who like this brand.

Counting some of fashions most agenda-setting style icons in its fan club, from Alexa Chung to Kate Bosworth, the heritage label's enduring appeal goes way beyond its iconic trench.


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## ujili

Celebs with the Burberry Crush collection!
 Beautiful!

First and fourth one is Kate Bosworth with the Prorsum Hearts Tote bag.

Second and third is Alexa Chung with the Small Crush. Calf Hair Heart print and mink fur one.

Fifth is Cara Delevingne with a white leather studded crush.

6th is Kate Beckinsale with the Prorsum Calf Hair Tote.

Poppy Delevingne with the mink fur crush.

Rosie Huntington with the same Prorsum Calfhair Hearts Tote as Kate Bosworth

Serena Williams with the Big Crush in Calf Hair heart print.

Sienna Miller with the small calf hair heart crush.


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara (Source: Jason Merritt/Getty Images North America)


----------



## steph22

Harley Viera-Newton


----------



## crossfire266

Keep them coming!


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## ctruon1

Korean celebrity Han Hyo Joo

sunshineemine.blogspot.com.tr/2014/03/han-hyo-joo-incheon-airport-17-march.html


----------



## bobobob

Hilaria Baldwin zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Samantha Barks zimbio


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Paloma Faith


----------



## RobbStark

Nice collections!!


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo - Blanket shawl zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne and Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Amber Le Bon


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Paloma Faith


----------



## steph22

Naomi Harris


----------



## mattjim

Tom Hardy

woman.tv/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Tom_Hardy.jpg


----------



## steph22

Carey Mulligan


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Christie Brinkley


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## steph22

Laura Haddock


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## Luxchic77

Joey Yung's Instagram (Hong Kong singer & actress)


----------



## Luxchic77

Sorry forgot the pic


----------



## Luxchic77

Miriam Yeung (Hong Kong singer & actress)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## steph22

Lena Dunham


----------



## bobobob

Lena Dunham


----------



## steph22

Lena Dunham


----------



## steph22

Donna Air


----------



## steph22

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham


----------



## miriammarquez

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## ADA293031

Victoria looks pretty


----------



## steph22

Lena Dunham


----------



## steph22

Naomi Harris


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## sally_k

Loved victoria backham's bag . Very nice


----------



## Purselove17

Lucky girls...


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## Yul4k

Lime said:


> Cat Deeley carrying Manor bag.


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## Inspiritl

Beautiful


----------



## Fashionharris

I love her so much!&#128553;


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Michelle Dockery


----------



## steph22

Adele


----------



## mar_png

adele looks good with her purse


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## Charliedj

really great thread , i really loved most burberry please upload more to here,
Thanks ,


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Christie Brinkley


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Erin O'Connor


----------



## Tyler_JP

I think that Cat Deeley's bag is my favorite.


----------



## Michikoamelia

All of them look nice


----------



## BritAbroad

steph22 said:


> Suki Waterhouse
> 
> View attachment 2812480



Sigh, so sad I missed out on this coat


----------



## miriammarquez

Rachel McAdams


----------



## l0veileen

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Freida Pinto


----------



## steph22

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## Nisreen Andraous

Not only the bags but many of thier outfits are so cool such as the last 3 outfits.


----------



## steph22

Christine Brinkley


----------



## steph22

Thandie Newton


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## Suzy-P

Lucas Dambros
Malemodel and Gucci star wears his Burberry trenchcoat.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## jmackay

Love this look. 


steph22 said:


> Jessica Chastain
> 
> View attachment 3503473


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Elena Perminova


----------



## steph22

Lily Donaldson


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Harper Beckham


----------



## chkpfbeliever

steph22 said:


> Harper Beckham
> 
> View attachment 3670924


Harper is always caught picking her nose !!


----------



## steph22

Ruby Rose


----------



## steph22

Peyton List


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Ruby Rose


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## purselover100

yea


----------



## steph22

Meghan Markle


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## ravihasija

Cheryl24 said:


> Soap star Andrea Evans


Pls let me know if you are into Soap making


----------



## steph22

Ruby Rose


----------



## Simi2350

steph22 said:


> Lily James


I love this fringe bag. Seems very practical for an evening out.


----------



## Simi2350

bobobob said:


> Kanye West (coat)


Love the forest green colored coat


----------



## ThatsJustGinaRose

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## Jenjira Sukpheng

cool


----------



## peterparkerss

It is awesome


----------



## steph22

Vicky McClure


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## wenlau27

Lime said:


> Cat Deeley carrying Manor bag.


Wow, such a great style she has!


----------



## wenlau27

steph22 said:


> Vicky McClure
> 
> View attachment 3862096


What is the bag name? Somebody help me~~~!


----------



## chuaaaa94

wenlau27 said:


> What is the bag name? Somebody help me~~~!


 It's called the DK88. They have it in 4 different sizes, Mini, Small, Medium and Large.


----------



## albaugh94

Lime said:


> *Victoria Beckham carrying The Burberry Manor bag!*


Now that’s a BAG! Wonder what she keeps in it lol


----------



## albaugh94

Has anyone noticed that most of the bags they carry are huge? What on earth could they possibly be carrying?


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## Alessandria44

Why if I often see this bag I really want to have it


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## Fendilover34

Very nice


----------



## raffifi

steph22 said:


> Kate Mara
> 
> View attachment 3973514


Does anyone know if this is the medium or large size?


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## Broadnax

Rarely Chelsea *******, Alexa Chung, and Zendaya happen to be in a similar place, however, none of them would've challenged miss Christopher Bailey's last Burberry to appear at London Fashion Week. They were a long way from the main famous people — indeed, the group was quite elegant.


----------



## Gravitsap

wenlau27 said:


> What is the bag name? Somebody help me~~~!


Dk88?


----------



## rugchomp

steph22 said:


> Perrie Edwards
> 
> View attachment 4064608



I really like this bag. Where can I get this for my birthday treat to myself?


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Madonna


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Nico Parker


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Maria Sharapova


----------



## SherillCole

They looks just amazing!


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Kirby


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Adèle Exarchopoulos


----------



## steph22

Emma Mackey


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Jorja Smith


----------



## steph22

Naomi Scott


----------



## steph22

Carla Bruni


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Grace Elizabeth


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

FKA Twigs


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Yolanda Hadid


----------



## steph22

Skin and Ladyfags


----------



## steph22

Joan Smalls


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk For British Vogue Magazine July 2020


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner – Burberry TB Summer Monogram Collection 2020-03


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## lilyannie

Ariana Grande:


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## BringMyBurberry

steph22 said:


> Irina Shayk
> View attachment 4877848


LIVING!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

steph22 said:


> Olivia Palermo
> 
> View attachment 3827484


Iconic!


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Irina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## MinnieMoni

steph22 said:


> Irina Shaik
> View attachment 5100097


wow, this bag with the dress and sunglasses, just love it!!!


----------



## MinnieMoni

some more cool outfits with burberry bags


----------



## songan

Lee Da Hee (이다희), South Korean actress:


----------



## songan

Try to spot the miniscule little Burberry accessory. 

Kristin Davis - American actress
July 2021


----------



## songan

Zhou Dongyu (周冬雨) actress at Shanghai airport


----------



## songan

*Jun Ji Hyun* / Giana Jun wears the Burberry Green Gem Embellished Lace Trench Coat, $6759.00,
in You Who Came From The Stars, episode 14.



SOURCE: Koreandramafashion.com


----------



## songan

Kim Tae-hyung (김태형), better known by his stage name V (뷔), is a South Korean singer-songwriter, record producer and actor. 
He's a member of k-pop group BTS.


----------



## songan

Bella Hadid


Burberry Classic Pink Plaid Skirt
Burberry Classic Pink Tie Top (sold out)
GIANVITO ROSSI Black Calypso 70 Heeled Sandals
Chopard 10.03-Carat Pear-Shaped Diamond Earrings 
Chopard White Gold and Diamond High Jewellery Ring


SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## songan

NEW YORK, NY - JUNE 16 to JUNE 22, 2021
*Irina Shayk* wears Burberry sandals and/or Burberry shoulder bags as she runs errands.




^Burberry Small Olympia Shoulder Bag in black
Burberry Leather Plaque Leather Sandals





^Burberry Small Quilted Check Lambskin Lola Bag in white


----------



## songan

Singer Thalia Storm attends movie premiere with media personality Tessa Hartmann.
Unfortunately, her look veers into trashy chav stereotypes. A black t-shirt under the jacket would have saved the look as would less eye makeup. Those high platforms are not acceptable in 2021. A classier option would be d'orsay heels. Tessa's Mach & Mach high heels look lovely.


----------



## songan

*Emy Venturini* (Ipsilon Paris designer and owner, model) wears a classic Burberry trenchcoat over a dark pink tunic button-up and grape purple, stirrup tights. She wears cream colored, open toed boots. The colors are reminiscent of the 1980's, but toned down by the neutral colored trenchcoat overlaying above the bright colors.


----------



## songan

JULY 27, 2021 - *Ariana Grande* Vevo Performance


^Anita Ko Baguette Ear Cuff
Anita Ko Hepburn Diamond Drop Earrings
Dries Van Noten Silk Blend Opera Length Gloves
Mugler Vintage Thierry Velvet Bra
Cult Naked Killa Trousers
Burberry Vintage Check and Patent Lace-Up Platforms


----------



## songan

*Eiza Gonzalez *(model)


^Electric Picks Hudson Necklace
Louis Vuitton Volt 1 Necklace 
H&M Basic Jeans and Basic Top
Burberry Olympia purse
Bottega Veneta slides in light pink 



^Louis Vuitton Volt 1 Necklace
Electric Picks Hudson Necklace
Burberry Olympia Purse
Gymshark(?) top
Gymshark Vital Rise Seamless Leggings
New Balance Fresh Foam Roav V1 Sneakers
Cobalt Blue Nail Polish


----------



## songan

*July 17, 2021 Vanessa Hudgins*



^ Burberry Mens Spring 2021 Zip-Detail Wool Blazer (in neon orange)
Versace Platform Icon Sandals
The Great. Frog Solid 9Ct Gold Horizontal Eye Ring


----------



## songan

*Kang Han-Na* (강한나) carries Burberry on My Roommate Is A Gumiho, Episode 10.
Burberry Small Quilted Lambskin Lola Bag, Pale Blue ($1,750/₩ 1,979,993.75/MYR 7,266.88/IDR 25,285,662.50)


SOURCES:@burberry @kdrama_fashion


----------



## songan

*Jun Ji Hyun *acts in My Love From Another Star as the actress Cheon Song Yi. Cheon Song-yi’s outfit of the day features a salmon pink coat, pencil skirt, and clutch from Burberry; a pair of bow back pumps from Lanvin; sunglasses from Dolce & Gabbana; and leopard print scarf from Jill Stuart. As a diva, she dresses to the nines even to go grocery shopping.



SOURCE: https://www.preview.ph/fashion/jun-ji-hyun-stylish-outfits-my-love-from-the-star-a00346-20200716


----------



## songan

*Irina Shayk*



^ Burberry Alto Porthole Detail Thigh High Boot ($2,590.00 USD)



^ Burberry Deer Sketch Print Shirt ($1290)
Burberry Deer Print Silk Shorts ($680)
Burberry Logo Plaque Sandals ($770)
Saint Laurent SI402 Sunglasses



^ Missoma Lucy Williams Gold Square Snake Chain Necklace ($206)
Celine 41076 Tilda Sunglasses
Burberry Mermaid Printed T-Shirt ($500)
Black Trousers
Burberry Small Lambskin Olympia Bag ($1850)


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## songan

In the Korean drama It's Okay To Not Be Okay (사이코지만 괜찮아), *Seo Ye Ji* (서예지) acts as a children's book writer, named Ko Mun-Yeong, who has a difficult personality and a troubled past. In episode 16, Ko Mun-Yeong wears a Burberry shawl.



SOURCE: 








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

*Kim Cheon (김민정) - Celebrity Fitness Guru & TV Host*


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Burberry sweater and Hermes earrings
	

		
			
		

		
	



*SOURCE: 








						Shasha : 네이버 블로그
					

instagram @shasha__play




					m.blog.naver.com
				



*


----------



## songan

*SoMi *(소미) - singer, dancer, K-pop performer


----------



## songan

*Kris Wu */ Wu Yi Fan (吴亦凡)


----------



## songan

*Kris Wu */ Wu Yi Fan (吴亦凡)


----------



## songan

*Irina Shayk* (supermodel)
Santa Monica, California - 08.16.21


^ Burberry Monogram-Print Silk-Satin Slip Dress
Burberry Logo Plaque Sandals
Burberry Small Lambskin Olympia Bag


----------



## songan

Actress *Lee Da Hee *(이다희) - Burberry F/W 2021 Ready-to-Wear



SOURCE: content.v.kakao.com


----------



## songan

*Tiffany Young* is a Korean-American singer.
She wears her Burberry swimsuit as a one-piece tank top under Burberry monogram trousers.

08.17.2021


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## songan

*Lee Yubi *(이유비)
Korean actress wears a youthful outfit complete with pink Burberry shoulder bag


----------



## songan

Supermodel *IRINA SHAYK* escapes paparazzi wearing BURBERRY *MENS* embroidered monogram T-shirt with her Burberry Lambskin Olympia bag, Burberry socks and basic black cutoff shorts.

Many fellow female models, especially Bella Hadid, have taken to wearing items for men. Vice versa for males wearing items designed for females. Androgyny. 2021 tolerance for LGBT. Gender is a social construct. Biological sex is not gender.

8.19.2021



^ BURBERRY MENS Embroidered Monogram Cotton Jersey T-shirt
BURBERRY Small Lambskin Olympia Bag


----------



## songan

*Lori Harvey* - model and step-daughter of comedian Steve Harvey


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## songan

*Felice Nova Nordhoff* - haute couture model wears Burberry dress to Amfar event

Cannes, France - 07.17.2021


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## songan

Korean actress Lee Da Hee (이다희) in Burberry




Source: www.newsinside.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=1096948


----------



## songan

South Korean actress Han Hyo-Joo (한효주) wore Burberry Fall 2021 Ready-To-Wear collection outfits in HARPERS BAZAAR KOREA's October 2021 issue. This is a comparison of the same outfits styled in the editorial spread versus on the runway.


----------



## songan

For this outfit, actress Hyeri (혜리) wore a simple argyle fitted knit cardigan by The Open Product and carried a small leather shoulder bag by BURBERRY. She acts as Lee Dam, a college student, in the Korean drama My Roommate is a Gumiho and she dressed in the aforementioned outfit in the middle of episode 2.


----------



## songan

Maya Henry of Next Models Management

#PFW # Paris Fashion Week 2021


----------



## songan

Rapper and singer Hwasa (화사):



SOURCE: Naver Daum blogs


----------



## songan

Kelly Ripa - TV host



SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

Caroline Daur - socialite and fashionista


----------



## songan

Park Bo Gum (박보검 ) acts as the character Sa Hye Joon in the drama Record of Youth《청춘기록》. This drama documents the journey of three youth striving to make it in the Korean fashion industry; therefore, a lot of male fashion prestige brand IDs are expected. He wears the Burberry Westminister Heritage trench coat in episode 2.



SOURCE: buro247.my/fashion/buro-loves/style-id-park-bo-gum-fashion-record-of-youth.html


----------



## songan

Park Bo Gum (박보검 ) acts as the character Sa Hye Joon in the drama Record of Youth 《청춘기록》.  In episode 5, he wore his Burberry Long Kensington Heritage Trench Coat. Burberry is one of the brands that Sa Hye Joon favors. The drama is all about three youths striving for success in the fashion industry.




SOURCE: buro247.my/fashion/buro-loves/style-id-park-bo-gum-fashion-record-of-youth.html


----------



## songan

In episode 8 of  Record of Youth 《청춘기록》, Park Bo Gum (박보검) wore a Burberry Layered Wool Crepe Tailored Jacket and a green plaid Burberry trenchcoat.





SOURCE: buro247.my/fashion/buro-loves/style-id-park-bo-gum-fashion-record-of-youth.html


----------



## songan

Park Bo Gum (박보검 ) acts as the character Sa Hye Joon in the drama Record of Youth 《청춘기록》. In episode 14, he looked great in a Burberry Cargo Pocket Detail Cashmere Silk Trench Coat.  Burberry is one of the brands that Sa Hye Joon favors. This drama is all about youths striving for success in the fashion industry. As such, there are many prestige brands and relevant trends throughout this series.



SOURCE: buro247.my/fashion/buro-loves/style-id-park-bo-gum-fashion-record-of-youth.html


----------



## songan

Park Bo Gum (박보검 ) favors wearing Burberry brand apparel in Record of Youth 《청춘기록》. In episode 15, the Burberry Classic-Fit Wool Linen Mohair Tailored Jacket makes it's appearance. His version is a wonderful dark blue, but the jacket comes in many colors.



SOURCE: buro247.my/fashion/buro-loves/style-id-park-bo-gum-fashion-record-of-youth.html


----------



## songan

Park Bo Gum (박보검 ) acts as the character Sa Hye Joon in the drama Record of Youth 《청춘기록》. In episode 16, he wore a full, formal pants suit from Burberry:
1. Classic-fit lambskin detail wool tailored jacket, Burberry
2. Classic-fit lambskin detail wool tailored trousers, Burberry






SOURCE: buro247.my/fashion/buro-loves/style-id-park-bo-gum-fashion-record-of-youth.html


----------



## songan

Actress Eugene aka Kim Yoo-jin (김유진) won best actress in the 2020 SBS Drama Awards for her role of Oh Yoon Hee. She wore a Burberry trench coat in Penthouse season 2 episode 3. 

_Trench Coat_


----------



## songan

Bella Hadid


Burberry White Logo Tank

Burberry Classic Striped Skirt 
SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

Lea Naumann mixes prints by wearing a zebra print dress under her Burberry Trenchcoat. Zebra stripes are big in 2021-2022. 
Her footwear is Balenciaga Triple S athletic shoes.


----------



## BaconR

I saw this one the other day on a Pinterest post, wore by Queen Bey and I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!
Do you guys know what season is this?


----------



## poleneceline

Sinb from VIVIZ/GFRIEND


----------



## poleneceline

Ahn Yujin (IVE, IZONE)


----------



## poleneceline

Gfriend/VIVIZ Sinb and Umji

Source
Source


----------



## poleneceline

Ahn Yujin (IVE, IZONE)


----------



## creativeorion

I was searching on google purse related forum and finally got it...thank you creativeorion


----------



## poleneceline




----------

